# Help with mounting NTFS Partitions

## johnnyICON

Hi, I am having troubles with mounting my NTFS partitions. I just want to be able to access the drives, especially because it has all my music and videos on them.

My UserID is 1000 so I put this into fstab:

```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/iCore      ntfs            defaults,ro,uid=1000    0 0

/dev/hda2               /mnt/iPrograms  ntfs            defaults,ro,uid=1000    0 0

/dev/hda3               /mnt/iJunk      ntfs            defaults,ro,uid=1000    0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/iDrive     ntfs            defaults,ro,uid=1000    0 0

```

I restarted X and when I try to enter it displays this error message:

Could not enter /mnt/iPrograms

Any suggestions?

Would I have to do some kind of mount command?

----------

## green sun

Do you have NTFS access compiled into your kernel? Or if as a module, is it loaded? Check with 

```
lsmod 

(if not there, then as root/sudo)

insmod ntfs
```

Then try running a mount command with -t ntfs 

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/iPrograms
```

 & see where you get.

----------

## johnnyICON

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/iCore

mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/iCore busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/iCore

bash-2.05b# ls /mnt/iCore

AITEMP            CtDrvStp.log            MSOCache                   WINDOWS        pagefile.sys

AUTOEXEC.BAT      Documents and Settings  My Shared Folder           WUTemp         sti.log

CLDMA.LOG         Flash MX 2004           NTDETECT.COM               boot.ini       temp.log

CONFIG.SYS        IO.SYS                  Program Files              j2sdk1.4.2_04  test.log

CtDriverInstTemp  Inetpub                 RECYCLER                   myinstall.log

CtDrvIns.log      MSDOS.SYS               System Volume Information  ntldr

bash-2.05b# exit

exit

bash-2.05b$ ls /mnt/iCore

ls: /mnt/iCore: Permission denied
```

Yea I do. This is really strange though, for some reason I am able to use the ls command and view the contents of each mount while suin the terminal, but I cannot through konquerer.[/code]

----------

## green sun

 *johnnyICON wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/iCore
> 
> ...

 

Ok, in KDE, in the menu 'System | More Programs' try 'File Manager - Super User Mode'. You will have to enter your root password & see if you can browse... if you can, then its permissions... do 

```
ls -l /mnt
```

 & post what it says...

----------

## Zyne

well... I need axx to 2 ntfs drives too, mainly because of the same reasons...

here's what I have in my /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/hde5               /mnt/archive    ntfs            noauto,users,rw,exec,umask=0022 0 0

/dev/hdg1               /mnt/data       ntfs            noauto,users,rw,exec,umask=0022 0 0

```

you should just add "users" to the list. It'll allow regular users to mount this partition.

good luck!

----------

## johnnyICON

awesome, I'll give that a shot, what is axx by the way?

----------

## Zyne

lol..

axx = access, but a lot shorter...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## johnnyICON

Well, I eventually gave up on Linux and switched back to using XP. But today, when I booted my computer up, I took too long to change which OS to load, so it loaded Gentoo by default, and now, for some reason, my NTFS partitions are accessible. Talk about random... or maybe it just needed a hardboot.... probably.

----------

## chunderbunny

That's probably because new fstab entries don't take effect until your profile is reloaded, which happens when you boot.

----------

## wario

I have having this problem as well. Starting from the top 

```
wario@netropolis wario $ su

Password:

root@netropolis wario # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               18180  0

b44                    17540  0

mii                     4096  1 b44

snd_intel8x0           29228  0

snd_ac97_codec         60292  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78472  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              19460  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18980  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6408  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    44516  7 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

uhci_hcd               27792  0

intel_agp              18464  1

agpgart                26920  1 intel_agp

sbp2                   20232  0

ohci1394               28932  0

ieee1394               87732  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            26240  0

ehci_hcd               25092  0

usbcore                94820  6 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

root@netropolis wario # insmod ntfs

insmod: can't read 'ntfs': No such file or directory

root@netropolis wario #

```

I want to make sure I have whatever support I need installed for this because my boss wants me to attempt to recover some data from a couple Win2k drives.

----------

## Tsonn

wario: the module may not have been compiled with the kernel. Or, it may have been compiled into the kernel, in which case it'll work. You can check by doing:

```

gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep NTFS

```

On my system I get:

```

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

```

Which means I have NTFS support as a module.

----------

## wario

Hrm I get the same thing. I guess genkernel hooked me up.

----------

## wario

ruh roh raggy...

```
root@netropolis wario # mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/test

/dev/hdb1: Input/output error

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

root@netropolis wario # mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/test

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

root@netropolis wario # mount

/dev/hda3 on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

root@netropolis wario #

```

anyone have any ideas?

the drive has known problems with its' MBR, but I should still be able to mount it and pull files off.

----------

## Tsonn

Hmm. I suppose you could try doing modprobe ntfs first.

Or, try mounting it readonly with mount -o ro.

It's probably worth checking the output of fdisk -l; see what it thinks the partition is.

----------

